
Unconfirmed cases of people in China are purposely spreading disease - bigcohoneypot
- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;no_itsmyturn&#x2F;status&#x2F;1226076542758981633?s=20<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;Rntk____&#x2F;status&#x2F;1222442651028377605?s=20<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.newsflare.com&#x2F;video&#x2F;337134&#x2F;health-education&#x2F;man-in-south-china-arrested-after-deliberately-applying-spit-onto-lifts-buttons<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.latintimes.com&#x2F;coronavirus-patients-wuhan-spit-doctors-spread-disease-455208
======
bigcohoneypot
Oh new one
[https://twitter.com/WarsontheBrink/status/122621213581606092...](https://twitter.com/WarsontheBrink/status/1226212135816060928?s=20)

